# VIP 211 Only getting preview?



## CHIEFWAHO (Jan 27, 2007)

Came home today and both my vip 211 are getting priviews only, says need subscription for anything else. my other receivers are working fine.



Anybody know what is up?


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

Do your other channels show up in red in the guide? If so, you need to give dish a call to send an authorization hit to the receivers. Should not be a big deal. Not sure why it would deactivate if this is the case.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Do a hard reboot (unplug).


----------

